# Periacetabular Osteomy



## lilo06 (Jul 30, 2012)

Ortho experts:  our providers have been having difficulty getting claims paid for using 27299 when performing a periacetabular osteomy.  Anyone have a different suggestion for the following procedures?
*1.  Hip - Bernese-type periacettabular osteotomy with direct anterior approch w/ internal fixation by multiple AO screws.
2.  Anterior ilian crest bone graft to periacetabular oseotomy site.*
Thanks


----------



## acodeabove (Aug 29, 2018)

I have had success billing the 27299 with compare to code of 27146. I would have the providers to write an unlisted letter that supports the use of the 27299 with a compare to code of 27146. This letter should include why it is being used. and whether is it more or less complex than 27146 along with a price.


----------

